# help setting up optical output to headphones and receiver



## 92blacktt (Jun 2, 2013)

I just finshed setting up my hometheater/computer/desk in my bedroom and am having trouble with the optical output. My tv only has 1 optical output and no analogue outputs for audio. I am using a denon receiver that has an optical input and no optical outputs. Also, digital signals are not decoded to analogue through the analogue outputs on the receiver (for cdr/tape). My headphone set (sennheiser rs175) also uses optical or analogue inputs. However since the tv has no analogue outputs, I must use the optical signal.

I tried two different optical splitters, one passive and one active. Neither worked

This is the passive I used: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dual-Port-T...hash=item1eda6fd794:m:m1h_qDEYafQbqd0leJnxzlQ

Here is the active: https://www.amazon.ca/Portta-N3AP13...d=1526667030&sr=8-2&keywords=optical+splitter

Any suggestion how I could resolve this?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If the receiver has a Zone 2 output, and it converts digital inputs to analog for the Zone 2 outputs, you can use them for the headphones.

If not, since the splitter doesn’t seem to work, your only option is new hardware.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## 92blacktt (Jun 2, 2013)

yes unfortunately I think I will have to replace the receiver. Maybe some of these newer receivers with HDMI inputs will covert to analogue. Meanwhile I am using the headphone out to my headphone base station but its not as clear as a direct optical input.

I suppose the optical splitters dont actually work?


----------

